# Another segmented one



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2020)

I have kind of went down the rabbit hole on these, this is the third with another in the works. They are pretty time consuming, but I have the time. I bought a large lot of random trim and molding a few years ago from a cabinet shop bankruptcy auction. This is a good way to use it up, and other scraps I have as well. species in this are;
cherry
walnut
red oak
white oak
mahogany
sapele
curly maple
birdseye maple
sycamore
anigre
wenge
mesquite
eucalyptus
imbuia
jatoba
I think that's about it, 
it is 11"x15"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 9


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 29, 2020)

That’s awesome,I for one would like to see your “assembly” process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2020)

Gorgeous AND Incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2020)

That’s a great piece, Barry. The shape compliments the design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 29, 2020)

Barry, you went over the top again. And not to be picky, but you missed a species...... have no idea what, was just going to leave the post like that, but figured it was too close to Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow ...




That's all, just Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Barry, you went over the top again. And not to be picky, but you missed a species...... have no idea what, was just going to leave the post like that, but figured it was too close to Christmas.


Thanks Garry, yea I forgot to mention there is a piece of desert iron wood in it as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful form underneath that kaleidoscope of wonderful woods. Can't imagine the time it takes for glue-up. The definition of Eye Candy!

There is probably a great drinking game someone could devise playing name that wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2020)

If Barry says it's pretty time consuming, you know for most of us it would be a ton more! Great job on the segmented turning -- stunning to say the least! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 29, 2020)

(Insert eyes popping out of head)!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow! Absolutely incredible! 

I have to ask, do you own stock in Titebond? Talk about glue ups!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 29, 2020)

I agree with several others...just WOW! Incredible vase. That's gotta be hard with all those different density woods and end grains intermixed with others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 29, 2020)

This is so impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2020)

That is just gorgeous Barry!



Nature Man said:


> If Barry says it's pretty time consuming, you know for most of us it would be a ton more! Great job on the segmented turning -- stunning to say the least! Chuck


What Barry considers time consuming would take me 2 lifetimes!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow. Nicely done Barry, again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 30, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> That’s awesome,I for one would like to see your “assembly” process.


Thanks Troy, I will take a few pics of the process of the one I'm making now, but it is basically just a lot of glue-ups, glued to a lot of other glue-ups....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2020)

That’s a keeper, Barry! I love the shape more than anything, but the color/wood combos take it to another level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 30, 2020)

Knocked it out of the park usual

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! F*@#ing fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 1, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Troy, I will take a few pics of the process of the one I'm making now, but it is basically just a lot of glue-ups, glued to a lot of other glue-ups....


Nice Barry. It's attractive for sure. Your description of glue up on glue up doesn't say much about how much time is spent gluing and sanding. Is it possible to get a bottom view of this?? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## stephen45710 (Jan 1, 2021)

Quite impressive indeed! Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Wood (Jan 1, 2021)

Beautiful...........what did you use for a finish? I like the matte finish if that is what you call it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2021)

Don Wood said:


> Beautiful...........what did you use for a finish? I like the matte finish if that is what you call it.


Thanks Don, I finished it with a couple of coats of wipe-on poly, then sand it with a 600 grit sponge, then spray Minwax semi-gloss poly from a spray can. makes a nice soft shine, and pretty easy and fool proof....


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2021)

Barry, I hope there’s room down that rabbit hole of yours.





And yes, that’s the 2019 (now a collectors) edition of the WoodBarter calendar behind the glue up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2021)

That's awesome Tom, I hope your using a piece of junk wood for the center, since it will all get drilled/turned away. I use a jointer to flatten the faces of sections for gluing. Is that your plan?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2021)

The core is a piece of maple that was cracked down the middle. So far I’ve been cutting the pieces to the same thickness for glue up and then running them through the drum sander. Going to have to go the jointer soon because the piece will be too thick for the sander.

I’ve been noodling if I wanted it to be predominantly light, dark or just mix it up. I don’t have as many different species as you’ve listed here, but not all maple or cherry or walnut is created equal so there should be variety of shading.

I hope I can get close to the shape you’ve mastered so well.

You know, if I didn’t steal ideas I’d have no ideas.


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, woukd like to try that someday. Really nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2021)

That wood combo should be great, aesthetically, its certainly not necessary to use a zillion kinds of wood, I just did it to use scrap up. here is one That I only used maple, sissoo, and wenge. Don't worry about stealing ideas, I stole this idea myself from Tim Carter...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 6, 2021)

Very cool!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 9, 2021)

Barry, what kind of dimensions are your glue ups for these forms? I have one more side to glue tomorrow and I’ll be approximately 8” x 8” x 14”. I probably didn’t need full length on last panels because top and bottom will turn off. Might add some smaller ones.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Jan 9, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I have kind of went down the rabbit hole on these, this is the third with another in the works. They are pretty time consuming, but I have the time. I bought a large lot of random trim and molding a few years ago from a cabinet shop bankruptcy auction. This is a good way to use it up, and other scraps I have as well. species in this are;
> cherry
> walnut
> red oak
> ...


Love it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Barry, what kind of dimensions are your glue ups for these forms? I have one more side to glue tomorrow and I’ll be approximately 8” x 8” x 14”. I probably didn’t need full length on last panels because top and bottom will turn off. Might add some smaller ones.
> 
> View attachment 199702


My jointed is 8" wide so that limits the width of the glue-up sections, but even with An 8" square blank you can add another layer to each side to get a 9 or 10" round. And yea toward the outside you can shorten up the sections considerably. Looking good BTW!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 9, 2021)

My jointer is only 6” so I’m already beyond it’s capacity. Been using the Jet 36” x 9” sander to even things up. Not perfect but close enough, as long as I get good glue joints. Think I will add shorter sections on the outside to gain a bit more depth.

By the way, even without the clamps the thing is heavy. With them, my hernia is letting me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2021)

Tom, I went out in the shop and took a couple pics of a blank I have ready to turn, it would be much simpler to just glue up a big rectangle, but it waste so much wood... I agree they sure do get heavy with all the clamps on it. Last is an earlier progress pic. I started with a shorter core, after a few layers I cut it in two and "stretched" the blank, glued longer pieces afterward. Not sure it is worth the effort, but it does save some wood, and there will be a little less hollowing. this one is curly maple and ebony BTW



.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 9, 2021)

Good lord that thing is huge. I would love to watch to turn that behemoth!


----------



## trc65 (Jan 9, 2021)

That one with the maple/ebony is going to be really cool, love the look of it just from the glue up!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah, I foresee a lot of wasted wood in shavings on the floor without tapering the blank. Man, I like that a lot, the way the wood, especially the ebony, is alternated at 90 degrees. That is going to be very special. I hope the finished product shows off the curl in the maple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

